# Natural Latex vs TBG



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

OK, it's me Mr Blabber Mouth again --- who has done testing with both and where would u get natural latex if u wanted to try it ?

wll


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I would pick natural latex over Theraband gold any time. Simple Shot used to sell natural latex.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah I agree-Natural over TBG. Years ago I tested a bunch of different rubbers. I found that .030" Medical grade amber (Hygenic) latex was slightly faster then the TBG( which is also around .030"). TBG however lasted a bit longer. There are always trade-offs!


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

Natural latex is always going to be faster and easier to draw than anything. The trade off is it breaks down very quickly. I never got more than 90 shots from a band set of natural latex

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

https://www.canalrubber.com/latex-sheeting-natural-colored/

I have used this with good results.

You can purchase a yard at a time.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I think Simpleshot sells natural latex, or at least they did. I have compared natural to several of the popular latex brands. I found the natural to have a great feel but to be a bit slower and not as durable. In my hands anyways. I like the natural, but 9 times out of 10 I go for one of the modern formulations.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Yes, what they said. Natural latex (.030) is snappier. TBG or any latex with color additives has better durability. 
But flats are not tubes. Cut the TBG a little wider and it will make up the performance difference.


----------

